
  Posterous Jumps On The Revenue Wagon; Signs Coca-Cola for Promo Site  - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/18/posterous-revenue-coca-cola/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
milestinsley
Firstly, congratulations to Posterous. They are one of my favourite startups.

It's impressive how their platform lets you post via email, but at first I
didn't quite see how this was special, besides the ease-of-use angle.

But use cases like this (Coca-Cola) clearly show that by factoring out the
common entry-point of email (which everyone understands), they not only have
an elegant unique value proposition, but a viable commercial product too. :)

------
alanthonyc
On a side note:

Is it " _post_ erous," as in making a post. Or is it " _pos_ terous," as in
preposterous?

I tend to think the former, but every time I bring it up with someone, they
use the latter.

------
johnl
Neat, wondered how they were going to generate revenue. A two tier system
should work, low level is free, professional level gets the bells and
whistles.

~~~
alanthonyc
Funny, I was just introducing Posterous to a friend the other day. As I was
explaining it, I wondered out loud how they make money. The thought hadn't
crossed my mind until then.

I'm glad they're viable, they are my favorite blogging site.

